# Purchased at The District in DC



## bkerns (Apr 9, 2017)

We just purchased while in DC. My husband is convinced that we can make the most out of this deal. For $25,000 we got 7500 Club Points every other year with a maintenance fee of around $1300 biennial. We got 20,000 bonus points and signed up and will pay with the American Express card for which will give us an additional 240,000 HH points. We still have time to rescind. I think we could buy a lot of vacation for that money. Help me convince the hubby. Is this a crazy deal?


----------



## 2disneydads (Apr 9, 2017)

The folks on this board would tell you that this is crazy and advise you to rescind.  If this is a first purchase with HGVC and you were not looking to reach a level of elite ownership our if you do not want to go to DC almost every ownership year and need to have  the 12-month window, then I would agree with the conventional wisdom.  With HGVC, unless you want that 12-month window, points are points and location of the points does not matter much. Go for the best combination of low resale purchase price and low maintenance fees.  You can buy that same number of points with a maintenance fee no higher for about 10% of that $25,000.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Remy (Apr 9, 2017)

Rescind now. Learn the system. If you really think buying direct from Hilton is the right thing after learning how much less you can spend to get the same access, go back and buy it again. You won't, but know that the "deal" will always be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 10, 2017)

My recommendations is:

1. Since the District is brand new, its not available as resale yet. If you tend to use the points ONLY at the district then you should keep it. The only question is could you have gotten a better deal, in terms of points and bonus points? - I can't answer that question, since I haven't nothing to compare with. Maybe other buyers at the District can help answer that.

2. if you are in no rush, and can wait, then rescind and re-buy resale in a few years, and then use the points at the district.

3. if you are going to use the points elsewhere then you should rescind, learn the system and buy elsewhere. The points at The district is too expensive to use elsewhere. 

IIRC the district points also gives you a booking advantages at other "hilton club" locations, if you were to use the points here also you should also keep the it.

To compare a resale contract for a 2br 7.000 points costs approx 7.000$. But then you wont get bonus points, but you save 18.000$, get an every year contract and a mf starting from 750$ish and up(depending on where you buy).


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 10, 2017)

You'll only have one chance to rescind.

As stated above, the developer deals will always be there if you decide you want to purchase direct. For now, it's best to rescind and research.

The sales guys are known to stretch the truth and don't represent the PROs and CONs of timesharing. Their goal is to get you to buy now. Give yourself time to make an informed decision.

Timeshares are not an investment and timesharing doesn't work for everyone.
In general, fees will increase (annual maintenance fees, reservation fees, etc) and timeshare resale values will decrease.

Here are some TUG recommended brokers sites. Here's where you can find current resale prices for other HGVC properties.
_NOTE: Generally you won't find Resale deals on new properties for a few years. _

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/
http://judikoz.com/ (requires specific software that is limited to specific browsers; Firefox seems to work for me)
http://advantagevacation.com/hilton-grand-vacations-club-for-sale-and-resale

Good luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 10, 2017)

2disneydads said:


> The folks on this board would tell you that this is crazy and advise you to rescind.  If this is a first purchase with HGVC and you were not looking to reach a level of elite ownership our if you do not want to go to DC almost every ownership year and need to have  the 12-month window, then I would agree with the conventional wisdom.  *With HGVC, unless you want that 12-month window, points are points and location of the points does not matter much*. Go for the best combination of low resale purchase price and low maintenance fees.  You can buy that same number of points with a maintenance fee no higher for about 10% of that $25,000.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just a heads up....The booking window for DC is a little different. See this thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...he-district-club-by-hilton-club-in-dc.251171/


----------



## silentg (Apr 10, 2017)

Rescind and buy else where there are many other places in the area.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 10, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Just a heads up....The booking window for DC is a little different. See this thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...he-district-club-by-hilton-club-in-dc.251171/



Yeah, just like W57th I think.  *IF* it were me, and I wanted to stay in DC, I'd rescind, save my money and rent something from VRBO.  The $1300 MF for every other year (if I read the OP correctly) for 7000k points, I'm fairly certain you could rent something for the same price and not have the large cash outlay.

IF you want a timeshare, and if you want Hilton, I'd still rescind, and investigate resale, and take your time.  If you're patient, there's some really good deals (IMO) to be scooped up resale.  Not the District in DC, but elsewhere.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Apr 10, 2017)

bkerns said:


> We just purchased while in DC. My husband is convinced that we can make the most out of this deal. For $25,000 we got 7500 Club Points every other year with a maintenance fee of around $1300 biennial. We got 20,000 bonus points and signed up and will pay with the American Express card for which will give us an additional 240,000 HH points. We still have time to rescind. I think we could buy a lot of vacation for that money. Help me convince the hubby. Is this a crazy deal?



What happened to the Marriott you bought in 2014 where you posted for advice and never replied?

I say KEEP THE HILTON as it is a good way to get into Washington DC and your husband is "convinced" that you can make the most of the deal. However, if you are financing, then I would NOT buy as timeshares are best bought with cash.


----------



## bkerns (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. We are considering options. Yes, we got caught up with Marriott in 2014 and did rescind. Sorry for not following-up.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 10, 2017)

You got hosed. Meaning... RESCIND.
$25K is an absurd amount of $$ for 7500 EOY pts, pure and simple.
When those bonus points and HH points are gone, and they'll go quickly...
All you'll have is an annual point allotment for which you paid 3x too much.

As another poster says, you can only rescind 1x, but you can buy anytime.
Take time to learn more about the system. It's very flexible & user-friendly.
... aside from a clunky website... Just avoid dealing with the sales-weasels.

.


----------



## Remy (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm at the W 57th property right now. No issues booking with points in their narrow club window, securing cheap SW flights and enjoying a ~$1000 MF for my Vegas ownership I've never visited.

There's no reason to believe the Embassy Suites in DC will be any different than W 57th. 

Rescind now and learn more before you buy. You'll be stuck with this decision for a long, long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PClapham (Apr 11, 2017)

Remy said:


> I'm at the W 57th property right now. No issues booking with points in their narrow club window, securing cheap SW flights and enjoying a ~$1000 MF for my Vegas ownership I've never visited.
> 
> There's no reason to believe the Embassy Suites in DC will be any different than W 57th.
> 
> ...


I'll sell you 7 k hgvc points for a lot lass than 25k!
Anita


----------



## Remy (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah, no kidding. I paid close to half that for 9,600 and a low MF.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bkerns (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks all. Rescinding today.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 13, 2017)

Great decision. And welcome to TUG. You'll learn a ton from these BB posts, including many from those who have gone before you who bought retail and may or may not have found TUG in time to get the same advice to rescind while the window was still open. Timesharing is a great way to take vacations as long as you understand how to manage the costs--and the initial investment can be had for pennies on the dollar in the resale market as compared to buying from the sales weasels.


----------



## rmeister23 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank god for TUG... I just bought too at a presentation at the hilton club in NYC and paid same price for the same place and the same points and only got 10500 bonus points! I feel like such a sucker now having already seen how much cheaper the resale market is. I didn't even really want The District but was told it would be a great investment and it doesn't matter when you purchase really. What a ripoff these direct sales are. I should have just collected my free room stay and 20k bonus points and left. Sending in rescission letter NOW!

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 19, 2017)

rmeister23 said:


> Thank god for TUG... I just bought too at a presentation at the hilton club in NYC and paid same price for the same place and the same points and only got 10500 bonus points! I feel like such a sucker now having already seen how much cheaper the resale market is. I didn't even really want The District but was told it would be a great investment and it doesn't matter when you purchase really. What a ripoff these direct sales are. I should have just collected my free room stay and 20k bonus points and left. Sending in rescission letter NOW!
> 
> Thanks Everyone


Good choice. 

If you are in the market for hgvc points only, then search for one in vegas they have the cheapest mf. If you want to go somewhere regularly then you might need to buy at that resort - but that depends of the resort and time of year you want to go.


----------



## LNSmom (Apr 28, 2017)

Help.   Bkerns and rmeister.  I'm in the same boat but don't have the Rescind instructions readily available.  (Long story in separate post).  If you see this can you send me info for the District Rescind instructions.  
I bought on Monday, April 24 and haven't been able to get to flash drive material. 
Thank you


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 28, 2017)

LNSmom said:


> Help.   Bkerns and rmeister.  I'm in the same boat but don't have the Rescind instructions readily available.  (Long story in separate post).  If you see this can you send me info for the District Rescind instructions.
> I bought on Monday, April 24 and haven't been able to get to flash drive material.
> Thank you



I found an old thread with the address:

Hilton Grand Vacations
Attn: Contract Services - Rescission
11272 Desforges Ave.
Suite 400
Orlando, FL 32836

Please remember to send the letter certified you need to be able to track that it was been delivered. Furthermore you have proof that you send it and when you did. Remember to send it within your rescission period. 

old thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-hgvc-sales-will-rescind.144388/#post-1088888

I dont know if the address is still the same but I assume it is.


----------



## rmeister23 (Apr 28, 2017)

LNSmom said:


> Help.   Bkerns and rmeister.  I'm in the same boat but don't have the Rescind instructions readily available.  (Long story in separate post).  If you see this can you send me info for the District Rescind instructions.
> I bought on Monday, April 24 and haven't been able to get to flash drive material.
> Thank you



I just faxed them at 2125822847 both a standard letter saying I'd like to back out along with the first page of my contract. They got back to me 3 days later and I just got my refund today. Pretty painless


----------



## LNSmom (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello, on April 27, I sent a fax to 2225822847 and a certified letter as per the paragraph with heading RESCISSION to 
Hilton Grand Vacations, Attn: Contract Services-recession, 142 West 57th street, 2nd floor, NY, NY, 10019
I didn't send the first page though but I've now messed up the page order not sure what is the correct page 1. 
This is the response I got back

_*Thank you for your cancelation fax.  We are sorry to hear this. Rescission rights and cancellation instructions vary slightly by property purchased and your home state of solicitation. Please refer to the paragraph marked "RESCISSION" on the signature page of your Purchase Agreement for the proper cancellation instructions for your contract.


I will note our system and let our contracts department know.  Please feel free to call if you have any questions.


Thank you and kind regards,*_


----------



## LNSmom (Apr 28, 2017)

Not sure if this means they have received and will rescind


----------

